
Google ships Mono with Android 3.1 - equark
http://twitter.com/#!/mikebluestein/status/68437550301327360
======
equark
It's not clear what this means yet but libmono.so is shipping with the default
Android 3.1 build and Miguel de Icaza seems to confirm that Mono is shipping
as part of Android.

<http://twitter.com/#!/migueldeicaza/status/68435231035756544>

Perhaps this is nothing more than Android trying to reduce the average
download size of apps. Does Android have a history of doing this with popular
frameworks?

------
evangineer
I don't get what this is for. Is it to make it easier to deploy apps built
using Mono for Android?

<http://mono-android.net/>

~~~
evangineer
Seems to be more likely about supporting Silverlight on Android:

<http://www.infoq.com/news/2011/04/Silverlight-Android>

